# Disability and such...a question...



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

From time to time I visit my local VA Clinic to keep my file there active so that if I ever have to go to a nursing home when I am old it won't break me or my family financially.

I know there are so many, oh so many, vets who were damaged in the wars and other "conflicts" that have happened throughout recent history. I don't want to take anything away from them. They deserve their disability, they earned it in the performance of their duties. I praise them and am grateful for what they sacrificed to keep us all free. (By the way I never saw combat, so I don't even begin to put myself in the same class as them).

But I have noticed that there are some vets who collect disability who really and truly aren't disabled in the true sense of the word. Oh, yes, maybe they have a disability that I cannot see such as PTSD or maybe were exposed to agent orange, etc. But some of them seem to be in much better shape than I am.

I recall when I first started going to the VA Clinic and they asked me what my level of disability was I said "none" that they stopped and looked at me in disbelief and seemed perplexed. Apparently EVERYBODY who served in the military (even those who spent their enlistment sitting behind a desk, like I did), claims to be disabled! I couldn't believe it. The doctor even said to me that I could (30 years later), put in a claim for a service-related disability. It was like he was soliciting me to do this. Like he was OFFERING me the opportnity to CLAIM I was disabled (for the money, I presume), when in fact, I was not. When I declined to apply retroactively for any disability the doctor smirked (as if to say... "What a fool") and said "ok".

This really bugged me. I know that there are some people out there getting disability payments that are not really disabled. It's like these claims are not even questioned. I think that part of the problem with the shortage in funds for the VA is that there are so many people claiming disability who aren't DISABLED that the money is being used up and people who are really, and truly disabled are not recieving the level or quality of care that they should be receiving.

I am curious what your thoughts are on this. Again, please do NOT MISUNDERSTAND. I know there are many disabled veterans and I am not taking anything away from their sacrifice. I acknowledge that there are many, many people who are disabled and DO need the help. But I think that just like any government system, there are abuses. 

donsgal


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Disability comes on many levels, while PTSD is not as visible as a missing limb, its still there. Same with a thousand or so other disabilities that are not visible. I have never been able to hold a constant job under anybodies thumb. It does not work for me, individually.

Self employment is the normal path away from the static (for me, at least), I was a roofing contractor in my 30 - 40's, placing my own standards to the system. Those were the most productive years of this life.

Yes, the doctors at the VA seek job security, thats why they suggest you enter the system, the more entries, the more they are needed to service the vet needs. No blind spots on this ride.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I went to the VA. They disallowed each of my claims.

I have three 'disabilities', each is rated at zero. So if any of them becomes 'bad' they can put a number to them.

I was told when I retired that EVERYONE gets at least a 30%.

I have pinched nerves in the back that when I twist a screwdriver causes my arm to go numb. But if I shake it off, and don't sweat it the tingling goes away and I can use my arm again after a few minutes. The VA doctors said that since it is not disabling me from a career field right now, then it is not disabling.

The Navy doctors said that with the amount of hard radiation that I collected I should get an automatic 30%. The VA said that I get nothing, until the radiation manifests itself as leukemia or brain tumors.

The Navy said that with my hearing loss I should get 20 - 30%. The VA said that since my hearing loss is in select bandwidths and since I have not lost employment due to it, I get nothing.

Now my medical record is inches thick, but what do you expect from over 20 years on active duty? I do not see where it would effect anything.

As a retiree, any money from disability gets subtracted from my pension. They keep it so my take home pay remains the same level. It just changes where the money comes from. I do not care where ti comes from.


----------



## ma1bob (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes the system can seem convoluted some times. I am a disabled Vet and the system has worked pretty well for me. Yes there are those that have "worked" the system. But I would rather see 10 people who don't need the benefits get them, than have one who needs them be denied.

I have met some people who think VA benefits are welfare and are a burden on society. Personally, I earned every benefit that I recieve. The detractors of VA disability are able to speak thier minds because VETS have fought to preserve the right to free speech.

If you feel that you need the benefits, than keep plugging away at it. It is worth it in the end.

Cheers

Bob
U.S. Navy Retired


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

VA docs have a steady job regardless of how many of their patients have 'disabilities'.

Many disabilities are sort of 'conditional'. If you have limited ability to walk and work as a computer programmer you might be disabled with a 'zero disability' rating. On the other hand the same disability if you're a cop might be 100%.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

well, my neighbors father, mother, and grandfather have diabetes, so, since he has it--and was in the service, he's collecting disability, claiming its service connected.
ex son in law, works every day, under the table, claims he hurt his back in the service, draws disability.
if you cant claim diosability from the service, try social security. mind you, those that need and deserve it, are entitled to it, i just think the facts need to be checked before its automaticaly granted. just my thoughts--


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"I went to the VA. They disallowed each of my claims.

I have three 'disabilities', each is rated at zero. So if any of them becomes 'bad' they can put a number to them.

I was told when I retired that EVERYONE gets at least a 30%.

I have pinched nerves in the back that when I twist a screwdriver causes my arm to go numb. But if I shake it off, and don't sweat it the tingling goes away and I can use my arm again after a few minutes. The VA doctors said that since it is not disabling me from a career field right now, then it is not disabling.

The Navy doctors said that with the amount of hard radiation that I collected I should get an automatic 30%. The VA said that I get nothing, until the radiation manifests itself as leukemia or brain tumors.

The Navy said that with my hearing loss I should get 20 - 30%. The VA said that since my hearing loss is in select bandwidths and since I have not lost employment due to it, I get nothing."


ET1 YOU NEED A VISIT TO YOUR FRIENDLY FOLKS FROM Disabled American Vets (DAV). They will represent you with VA. What you have been told by the VA rating folks is BS - trust me. Disabilities are disabilities regardless of whether or not you are employable - unless you are requesting 100% based on unemployability. You need to have VA see you for each of the disabilities on a regular basis and establish a record of those disabilities with them.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

All I can say, is that I had a boyfriend who was a Vietnam veteran. He'd done two or three tours as a Navy seal and has really bad Agent Orange poisoning. He gets very, very ill at times, to the point where he cannot leave his bed/house for weeks or a month or two at a time. There's no predicting when it will happen. This makes it nearly impossible for him to hold a steady regular job. He isn't on disability, but I think he should be. He can barely eke out a living otherwise, and oh, PSTD....yeah, that's a problem, too. He is seriously messed up from it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

All veterans. Google CFR38. Read it. If you are due a disability seek help from an organization like the VFW. There is a reason the DR looked at donsgal like he did. It is because he knows that the longer you wait the harder it is to make a claim. He has seen where having a documented VA disability made a huge difference in someones life.

For the amature handicapped police - There are MANY disabilities that are readily apparent.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I second YFR. Go talk to DAV. After decades of putting up with my disability, I talked to them and they went to bat for me. I am a life member now, along with my life membership in VFW. Believe me, good people there.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Donsgal, I am an RN. 

As part of our training we are told that big guys might want help and need it, but they cannot bring themselves to ask for it. They are not accostomed to it and it is very hard for them.

So, we make it easier for them by US asking THEM if they need and want help. It is part of taking care of our patients, to ask them.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

some disabilities also don't show up all the time, or aren't enough to cripple. i have a torn disk, degenerating, in my lower back from army service, i draw disability-was medically boarded from the army. sitting/standing in any position more than a few minutes is painful for me. i'm a teacher. as long as i move, i'm fine. if i have to sit or stand for a long time w/o moving, i can't move by the end of the day. looking at me, you'd never know i'm in pain most of the time, and on arthritis meds for it. i can't do a lot of stuff i used to b/c of the injury, and the army docs misdiagnosed me. i draw that disability and used my voc rehab to get my education degree, so i could support my kids.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

It doean't make any diference wheather you sat behind a desl or in a war. If you were hurt on active duty you are elegabe for a disabel. Most of the people that are aroung the hospitil are not servace conected. Most of them have mential problems that keep them from making a good living or are alcololits. 

I am Servace conected at 100%. I don't take anything away from any other veterian. The non service conected are the ones that make the most out of the VA system. Some of them are realy disabled but not all of them. Some are just lazy and loking for a handout but not all of them. The servace conected had a injury on active duty and are paying the price for that. Some of the disability are not aparent like the bad back or the PSTD but they are real.

If you wer injured on Active Duty you need to file a claim for disability and get started before you get to a nursing home and find that they can't help you because you did not file a claim. You may only start with a 10% disability but it will get worse as you age.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

lets not forget THE GAME

No one gets 100% to start with these days. You start off way below what any reasonable person would think and get raised as time goes on even if the condition is the same. It's the Game. it's the way the "System " works. 
for the reocrd 
the VA system knew I was having seizures shortly after I was enrolled. No one told me until 17 yrs later. I had a missile lift ( Think elevator) fall 3 decks aboard ship and crush my skull and hat into my brain. I got 10 % and they tried to take that away. The DAV rep who went to the hearing helped me get 20%. gratefull for that I walked away angry. As time wears on I found out more and more and finely was awarded the 100% AFTER the SSID had done so. I worked all those yrs had accidents and such directy related to the head injury and put others at risk because of my lack of knowlldge of the "GAME". they never paid me back to my orginal claim because I didn't know I was having seizures so didn't ask for compensation for them. I was having blinding heada ches and memory loss, but that wasn't enough for them. The medical personel at most VA's are over worked and under funded, but the real problem is the SYSTEM it'sself. There needs to be a complete new system pput in place. WHen the SS system with all it's flaws can see somethign that our the VA can't then it is time to start over.

Ok calming down..
check out this site if you like to read from a veteran to a veteran.
http://www.gijobs.net/blogs/veteranadvisor/index.cfm/Post-Traumatic-Stress-Disorder


----------

